# nath514's frog and tank - photo thread



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have seen several photo threads and love browsing the pictures so I figured since my collection is starting I would start a thread!

Expect many more photos to come this weekend!

To start with here are the ranitomeya variabilis highland that I purchased from BR5. I have two but hope to expand to 5 in the near feature. The pictures below are all of the hopeful male who is much more bold. The female is more vivid but doesn't like her photo taken.

Photos will be posted with the link to see a large image below, hope you enjoy!










http://i.imgur.com/9xoNP.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/CbA5D.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/0TSG0.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/sNwHm.jpg


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice pics  !


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

briley5 said:


> Very nice pics  !


Thank You! I can't wait to get some more!


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the 1st picture! Such a classic shot and those toes, just amazing


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice shots. Diggin the belly pic


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

More Pictures!!!!

*** The Future ranitomeya variabilis Tank ***










http://i.imgur.com/cTso4.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/5eEmO.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/nedA7.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/xPcKE.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/vWRBT.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/7eWyD.jpg

*** New Baby Whites Tree Frog Tank ***

Still working on getting this tank up and running, there is a waterfall but I didn't have it running. It is just a slow trickle that falls from the piece of wood into the pond below!










http://i.imgur.com/lRNGp.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/SN1rF.jpg

From the Side:










http://i.imgur.com/JCsQm.jpg










http://i.imgur.com/p4En0.jpg


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll try to get some pictures of the whites and maybe of the female variabilis tonight!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice variabilis tank!!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank You! Hopefully they will be going into it within the next few weeks. Then I will be looking to possible get a few more for the tank.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful tanks!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice clear and bright shots and you have a good eye for picture-taking!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice clear and bright shots and you have a good eye for picture-taking!


Why thank you! Hopefully I will have some more this weekend. I also have a photoblog of my non-frog pictures:

A Shot A Day


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nath514 said:


> Why thank you! Hopefully I will have some more this weekend. I also have a photoblog of my non-frog pictures:
> 
> A Shot A Day



Some great pictures on there! Good stuff, man!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

More pictures!! This time of the new top I built for the variabilis tank and the fogger setup.

This is the new top. It comprises of two pieces of glass connected by a living hinge to a piece of plexiglass in the center. The reason I did this is two fold, one its easy to lift up just one portion of the top to water feed or work on the tank so less of a chance of frogs escaping, two the plexiglass is easy to cut / drill so I don't have to deal with drilling glass. The top also allows for two fans to sit on top over the vent sections.









http://i.imgur.com/Jph1s.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/RraNm.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/U4gHx.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/NHmLJ.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/Ds4T3.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/KtIIU.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/ZTmKY.jpg

This is the fogger I have setup. It is usually inside the cabinet the tank is on but I took it out for a photo shoot! I don't have it on a timer yet so it is mostly just for aesthetics but once I get a chance over a weekend to track humidity throughout the day I plan on using it to help keep my levels up.









http://i.imgur.com/UhRNT.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/tEdZV.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/qXXOk.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/OuhGG.jpg

Feedback is welcome as always!!

Hopefully I will have some new photos of the tank / cabinet up soon. I have suffered some more moss death so I want to figure that out before I post pictures.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great!

-Chris


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Are the fans constantly running? If so I find that kind of counter-intuitive since they're constantly pulling dry air into the viv. But I'm also not sure how well the fogger balances this out. Do you have a hygrometer in there to measure humidity? Maybe this has something to do with the moss loss?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am currently only using one of the fans. It runs for 5 to 10 minutes at the start of each hour. I am not using the fogger for anything other than looks for now. Humidity stays right around 80%.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

My variabilis have started to lay eggs, and apprently they have been hiding some from me because I caught the male transporting several tads! Here are some photos!

The images aren't the best quality because they were taken through glass in low light but they are still pretty neat, hope you enjoy!









http://i.imgur.com/Koizh.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/5iZ7J.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/YhG5R.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/F61hK.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/EoZkD.jpg

I have many questions in my other thread about eggs and tadpoles, if you can answer some that would be awesome!!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/90624-northern-variabilis-eggs.html


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I love the layout of this tank, looks great. I like all your custom work you have done.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you! I will hopefully have more pictures soon. I am waiting to get my intermedius into her real tank ( almost done ) and out of my quarantine tank so that I can take the variabilis out of their tank for a day and do some needed maintenance.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally got the time to get some more pictures of the variabilis tank!! Took the frogs out for a few hours and did some heavy trimming. Before I did you couldn't even see the waterfall anymore there was so much moss growth.

Was quite interesting try to take photos with the frogs in the tank and the tank open, was really rushing and had to keep checking to make sure no one had any ideas of escape.

Full Tank Closed:








http://i.imgur.com/BEB8xBZ.jpg

Full Tank Open:








http://i.imgur.com/8owpUrz.jpg

The female not to happy with me invading her tank, giving me the stink eye:








http://i.imgur.com/TNzgqIJl.jpg

Just a few closeup shots:









http://i.imgur.com/7OY1nxZ.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/oYjmUUD.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/C7mAx4P.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/GKJwyhB.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/DCChIcY.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/6FS9yYy.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/0LAoDYA.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/5ugGxZf.jpg

I will try to get some frog shots soon!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I love the little dude peering through the moss. Looks like Beatrix Kiddo's martial arts master from _Kill Bill_. =) Awesome tank!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks absolutely stunning Nathan! Beautiful job! 

-Chris


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!! Just need to get rid of the snails and figure out what the white / gray mold is that is growing on a bunch of the moss.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> I love the little dude peering through the moss. Looks like Beatrix Kiddo's martial arts master from _Kill Bill_. =) Awesome tank!


Haha thanks, I had him left over from an old bonsai. He used to be fishing in the top pond but has become overrun by moss!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

AWESOME TANK!!! What kind of moss you have going there?? I see thuidium delicatulum and something else...


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

goof901 said:


> AWESOME TANK!!! What kind of moss you have going there?? I see thuidium delicatulum and something else...


Thanks! You are right about the thuidium delicatulum, there is also java moss in the middle section, the other mosses I am not sure about, I got them from a local green house, but if someone can identify them I would love to know!


----------



## BrokenArrow13 (Aug 31, 2012)

I see you have some dischidia ruscifolia million hearts in there. Do you find it to be an aggressive grower or is it pretty manageable? I have one in my viv and am curious what I have in store!
Thanks,
Ryan T.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

BrokenArrow13 said:


> I see you have some dischidia ruscifolia million hearts in there. Do you find it to be an aggressive grower or is it pretty manageable? I have one in my viv and am curious what I have in store!
> Thanks,
> Ryan T.


It grows pretty slowly, I have only had to cut a little bit out in the last year. I like it because I can take a clipping and set it anywhere and it will root but not take over!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Updated picture of my tadpole tank! I am very quickly running out of room, but I guess that's a good problem to have!









http://i.imgur.com/Qu7auCH.jpg


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

lookin FINE man, beautiful tanks! Those exoterras drilled?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow I haven't checked in on this thread in quite some time; your viv is looking amazing!! Oh, and I think I missed it, but are these guys highland?

Question about the tad tank: does it have a light (on) for the algae/moss/plants in the tad containers? I think I've noticed that a lot of people raise their tads in relatively bright conditions, but don't a lot of tads grow up pretty much in darkness? Do the tads themselves care about the lighting conditions?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

SutorS said:


> lookin FINE man, beautiful tanks! Those exoterras drilled?


I wish they were but they are not. I made theme before I was comfortable drilling glass. The variabilis tank has a pipe running from the bottom of the tank up to the top to pull water from the false bottom for the waterfall.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> Oh wow I haven't checked in on this thread in quite some time; your viv is looking amazing!! Oh, and I think I missed it, but are these guys highland?
> 
> Question about the tad tank: does it have a light (on) for the algae/moss/plants in the tad containers? I think I've noticed that a lot of people raise their tads in relatively bright conditions, but don't a lot of tads grow up pretty much in darkness? Do the tads themselves care about the lighting conditions?


The light serves two purposes, one it keeps the moss alive longer which I think harbors algae the tads eat. Two it helps keep the temperature in the tank slightly warmer than room temperature. I hadn't thought about if the tads are affected by the light but they all seam to be growing well. I have about 4 now with back legs, still waiting for my first with front legs!

Thanks for the complements on the tanks!


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nath514 said:


> The light serves two purposes, one it keeps the moss alive longer which I think harbors algae the tads eat. Two it helps keep the temperature in the tank slightly warmer than room temperature. I hadn't thought about if the tads are affected by the light but they all seam to be growing well. I have about 4 now with back legs, still waiting for my first with front legs!
> 
> Thanks for the complements on the tanks!


I read that higher temperatures for tads will make them develop faster but that some believe the higher the temp & faster they grow the more risk for SLS. I believe the temp that was mentioned was close to 80. Sorry I can't be of more help than that, I tried to search for it to find where I read it but couldn't find it. Maybe someone can chime in and correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Too hot is certainly a problem, with the light on the tank reaches about 72-74 at the hottest. The water in the tank helps to maintain that temperature overnight. Room temperature during the winter was about 67 which is a bit cold at least from what I have read about variabilis breeding. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

My first froglet one day out of the water  !!!!!!!!!!!!!









http://i.imgur.com/E9FndK5.jpg

Several more will be following in the next few days!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! Always gotta love new morphs! Beautiful!

-Chris


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

fantastic pictures! Yours have a brightness to them that I can never seem to get in my shots.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

VicSkimmr said:


> fantastic pictures! Yours have a brightness to them that I can never seem to get in my shots.


Thanks, you have some of the most amazing shots on this forum!


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nath514 said:


> More Pictures!!!!
> 
> *** The Future ranitomeya variabilis Tank ***
> 
> ...


well they look grate hope mine look as good when I finished doing it
well half as good would still be good for me


----------

